# Best Ariens vintage



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Ariens has been making the best throwers in my opinion for a long time. I used to like what I call 2nd gen, 1 belt and you can disengage the auger, but I now love my 924032. I like the control panel with shift and auger levers, it is heavy, and the controls are all heavy linkage. It already had holes for the bigger Tec engine in it.


What do you think is the best one and why?


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

I've only owned my 62, but have seen others in action and can honestly say I don't want a newer model. First of all, it literally is built like a tank. Only pure abuse will damage these machines. The simplicity of the 62 is so great too. Not to many bells and whistles, and the owners manual tells you how to repair everything yourself. Not like new ones that state "bring to a qualified repair shop" every other line. Sure it will churn through your house or car if it gets away from you, but that makes it more exciting right! Maybe someday I will need something easier to handle, and want to shut the auger off at the handlebars, but for now the 62 is the only one for me.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I never owed one my self but my vote would be the 92000 series as well . I would love to have all the controls right in front of me.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Ariens*

I've refurbished a 924020 and a 924026 blower. Both were fairly comparable once done with one big exception - throttle. One you pulled towards you to rev up the engine while the other you pushed away from you. That's one thing I don't like about them. They're good machines, some things better than others I've worked on and some thing worse - all my opinion. I have one in the shed at the moment.

I give Ariens credit, take a 20-30 yr old machine and you can find 'most' parts without a lot of hassle like you do with some others.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I guess that's what I like most about Ariens, the parts availability.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

I know this is an older post, and after a sleepless night I figured I add to it

I like my 1972 Ariens. Easy to work on. It's American strong and American built...just can't find that nowadays. I don't ever plan on getting rid of it, and with the right maintenance I'm sure it will out live me.
And I own a 2011 deluxe 24, and sure it gets the job done but it just doesn't compare to its 40 year old ancestor


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I like the 73-74 10000 Series.


----------

